# earth worms vs. red wigglers & American box turtles



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 5, 2015)

I read some place I can't find the information that red wigglers can be harmful to box turtles. I know they are originally from Europe. So I am wondering if earthworms which are native here would be a better choice for the American box turtles. Any thoughts?


----------



## HLogic (Feb 5, 2015)

A recent post on the very same topic...
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/red-wigglers-toxin-machines-or-safe.110113/


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 5, 2015)

HLogic said:


> A recent post on the very same topic...
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/red-wigglers-toxin-machines-or-safe.110113/



Thank you! I guess it depends on what they are raised on verses if they a foreign.Is Uncle Jim's worm farm a good source for worms? http://unclejimswormfarm.com/


----------



## HLogic (Feb 5, 2015)

I have no idea. If I have any worm-eaters, they catch them of their own volition.


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 7, 2015)

My box turtles ate red wigglers from the petstore when they were babies.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Feb 7, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> My box turtles ate red wigglers from the petstore when they were babies.



Thanks. I was concerned where to purchase them that was safe without toxins. I will check my local Petco & Petsmart.


----------

